# Aspen doing...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

one of the things he's a pro at...digging!!!























Giving you his irresistible puppy eyes










One happy, smiling dog


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen is such a handsome boy! He and Shiloh would make a good couple :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> He and Shiloh would make a good couple :wink:


They definitely would... :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhh Aspen. :tongue: <3 <3 <3

He's probably the cleanest dirty dog I've ever seen!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He's so pretty!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

There is NO WAY I could resist those puppy eyes.

No way.

He is so handsome.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks so happy and satisfied! :biggrin: I love his smile.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> He looks so happy and satisfied! :biggrin: I love his smile.


Yeah, satisfied that he dug a ginormous hole in about a minute LOL!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> There is NO WAY I could resist those puppy eyes.
> 
> No way.


It's very hard to resist LOL. Especially when he begs for food. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Yeah, satisfied that he dug a ginormous hole in about a minute LOL!!!


Yup! I knew it! :biggrin: Silly boy. Duncan once dug a BIG hole. He was covered in mud and I had a huge mess to clean up. He was very satisfied with himself as well....had that same look as Aspen. The turds. :biggrin:

And, BTW, I really like his collar! :smile:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Yeah, satisfied that he dug a ginormous hole in about a minute LOL!!!


Digging - Thats ok lol, thats why they sell big bags of topsoil, to fill those holes in.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

ann g said:


> Digging - Thats ok lol, thats why they sell big bags of topsoil, to fill those holes in.


He's got his own area in the yard where he is allowed to dig. But this time he crossed the line lol. :biggrin:


----------

